# Pet food ingredients..



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know if this has ever been posted up before, but naturapet.com actually has an ingredient "dictionary" that pretty much covers every type of ingredient advertised in commercial dog food.

Pretty neat little tool: Pet Food Ingredient Definitions for Dog Food, Cat Food and Ferret Food – Natura Pet Products


----------

